# Installed Sony CDXG1550UI now lost mpg on dash on Citroen picasso



## Lisa0404 (Apr 6, 2012)

Halfords have just installed the Sony CDXGI1550UI and had various problems including the remote central locking not working. After driving away I noticed the dash on my Citroen picasso which previously showed mpg is now blank. I went back and they told me there is no way to resolve the issue. It also resets after being turned off. I've asked them to put my old factory one back in but I am going to have to pay Citroen for the code. This is all a real pain as I would prefer to keep the stereo but with all the dashboard functionality back. Does anyone know a way they could resolve it please? I am aware that the resetting is down to bring wrongly wired in the first place so they would also need to sort that. Any help would be gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

You paid for this and you have every right to expect it to work right. If they knew it was going to cause problems they are obligated to tell you that before hand.

They just don't want to fix it is all. Have them remove it and refund your money and go someplace else.

BG


----------



## Lisa0404 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. Are they obliged to cover the cost of getting the old stereos code from Citroen? I am told it will cost £40-£70.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say so, assuming the old radio worked OK when you brought it in.

BG


----------



## Lisa0404 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll give it a go. Thanks again. Shame that I'm back with my garbage one but at least I know I tried!


----------

